# Distal biceps tendon rupture



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I ruptured my left biceps tendon playing hockey last night. Surgery to reattach it on Wednesday, then a long recovery period - 3 months before I can start strengthening exercises, 6 to 12 for hopefully full recovery.

This is not the way I wanted my summer to go. On a positive note, it is my left arm, both my legs still work, and I can ride a bike one-handed. Yeehaa

Two years ago I ruptured my achilles tendon and was out for 7 weeks before being able to ride with a boot. That wasn't so bad, somehow this seems like it may be longer.

Anyone with words of wisdom for me?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

No wisdom but I just had surgery for a ruptured pectoral tendon. It hurts more right now than after I tore it but the recovery time is only 8 weeks. I'll be doing cardio as soon as the pain eases up but only spin bikes for many weeks, don't want to risk re injury.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Do your range of motion, also you can keep up the muscle on the hurt side by exercising the muscle on the good side. There is a 15% cross-over.


----------



## Mikrodots (Sep 24, 2008)

radair said:


> I ruptured my left biceps tendon ...
> 
> Anyone with words of wisdom for me?


Hi radair,

I had my biceps repair surgery in July - things do improve quickly.

There is a forum dedicated to distal biceps rupture that may be helpful - you can find it here:
Distal Biceps Tendon Rupture Surgery Forum

The forum members are patients (not doctors) who have had or are going to have distal biceps tendon repair surgery.

There is a lot of information there and the group is very supportive.

I hope your recovery is going well.

MIke


----------



## hwiser09 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mikrodots said:


> Hi radair,
> 
> I had my biceps repair surgery in July - things do improve quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

After your tendon surgery, have you encountered any side effects or changes?


----------

